# Alternanthera Reineckii 'lilacina'??



## reefcrawler (Dec 31, 2007)

Need to make sure I have the right name, ALTERNANTHERA REINECKII 'LILACINA' as in image?
if not, anyone know correct name? Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You've got yourself _Ludwigia repens_ x _arcuata_. Kasselmann, page 358.


----------



## reefcrawler (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks


----------

